# loveland weather?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I work for an airline so can change my plans at the last minute. Waiting to hear someone reply on this thread to decide if CO is the best option.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

ww, check out this other thread i started about warm weather boarding. also, it's not going to be in the 50's, more like 30-40's max. i accidently googled loveland weather (loveland is a town north of denver) instead of georgtown weather :laugh:, so it looks like the slopes will be in great shape, with a possible pow dump on thursday!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Check weather for Loveland pass (US 6) to get a better idea. The forecast is going to change every day though usually. They'll say it's going to be 50 and it'll dump 18 inches and vice versa. Usually the only time they are kind of right is when they say it is going to snow but the amount usually isn't correct :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Good Stuff!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

We got about 7 inches between 10am and 1pm today, still snowing when I took off at about 3


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

sweet! we start the journey out tomrrow morning.


----------

